# Minnow question



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

I've read a lot of posts lately about guys (and gals), using minnows to hook into some nice trout. I don't have the slightest clue as to how you fish with minnows, including what hook to use, how to hook them, where to throw them, if you drop shot them or what??? Any and all help would be awesome!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

PM LOAH... He is them minnow man!


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

I know! I was actually trying to bait him into responding, that way everyone can benefit. But, he just laid down a totally killer post on the fishing trip report section and a man can only be expected to do so much in a day. But I'm sure others know how to fish with minnows too.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Okay these drawings are crud and old, but they show they illustrate the main theme of what I do.

First, you'll want to get a tiny treble hook. My go-to is a size 16. Just tie that on without any weights or swivels.










Then take your minnow (I like the redside shiners) and gently work its mouth open. This can be a bit tricky at first, but it gets easier. Now work each barb into the mouth and out of the eye on top...Under the jaw on bottom. Like this:









It's as simple as that.

When you cast, don't get your wrist into it or anything. You don't want it to flip off the hook (it will pretty easily), you just want a gentle, smooth toss. The best places to use this method are spots where you can expect large predatory fish to reside (Strawberry, Scofield, etc). You won't really need to cast out very far (15-20ft), especially if you fish areas with a steep drop-off. A lot of times, you can see the big ones looking for bait fish to munch on and you can just toss out a little ways in front of them.

After I cast (blind casting), I set my pole up and let it sit until I see line moving. I normally work some hardware with my other rod while I wait for action on the minnow rod. The line will start to pull out into the water or to the side. At that point, I'll pick up the rod and open the bale to allow more line. I usually let the line jump out for about 20-40 seconds, depending on how fast it's being pulled. What this does is allow the fish to swallow the minnow (hook). When I'm satisfied, I shut the bale and let the slack in the line straighten out. Once I feel the first hint of resistance I pull back firmly and quickly. This rips the hook out of the minnow's mouth and into the side of the fish. Works like a charm.

(It's not very good for C&R, since often times the fish will fight its throat into its mouth...That can't be good for it.)

This has gotten me more big fish (20+ inches) than any other method combined.

A lot of people rig differently with minnows to allow them more casting ability, so maybe they'll chime in, too. I can't seem to get this to work out for me and I usually like to eat the bigguns, so I just stick to what I know for now.

Good luck.


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

Sweet, I'll have to give that a whirl. I've had problems in the past with the minnow flying of the hook and I gues i know why now. Man, I feel like I might actually land me a nice trout this weekend! Thanks again.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH knows his stuff, thats some good advice. I also like to tip a tube jig with those minnows then drop it down if im out in my toon/tube. That works pretty good as well. Good luck.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Good to know, I will have to give these suggestions a try! Thanks LOAH!


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

That's an interesting way that LOAH rigs them. If you are planning on keeping the fish, then that way seems better than most I have seen. Seems like it would work great with redsides especially.
Redsides really work well, but as LOAH mentioned, they come off of the hook when casting (or getting hit) very easily. I personally like using chub minnows more than anything. They are quite tougher than the redsides, and you are able to use a normal bait hook. I usually just hook once, right behind the gill collar. 
I fish from my tube more than anything, and I do something similar to LOAH does. I'll cast out a bait rod, but leave the bail open. I normally use a rubber band that's tied in a knot to hold the line. I throw jigs or hardware until the bait rod gets hit. When it gets hit, it slips off the knot on the rubber band, and I let the fish take line. The bait hook normally is in the corner of the mouth... not always of course. But it does help save some fish. Great way to fish for catfish, walleye, wipers, etc too. 
I like to tip jigs with minnows or pieces of minnow too. Nothing better than a minnow tipped jig at the Berry thru the ice.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

FishGlyph said:


> J-bass! I found your uncle! :mrgreen:


 :lol: funny and odd :shock: :lol:


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

The best way I found, and not have to worry about losing your minow is to:
1. Use your treble like LOAH does. then
2. cut off about 2-3 feet of leader. then
3. tie a half hitch on the other end.
4. buy a minnow needle, put it through their mouth and then exit by pelvic fins.
5. hook your half hitch on the notch in the needle and thread your minnow onto your line.
6. snap your half hitch onto your snap swivel.
7. put a half hitch on the tail.. (and no this won't break your leader when you get a hit, it comes undone I promise)
And now your fishing w/o the headache of getting robbed and you can cast that minnow as far as you possibly can.. When fish take a minnow, they'll take it head first. LOAH's way of doing it was all I use to do, but I think i like this way better. I'de get frustrated losing minnows. It sounds like a little more work which it is, but putting a new minnow on only takes a minute once you get it tied. Give it a try! YOu can buy minnow needles anywhere Wal-Mart, sportsmans, or cabelas.


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

Fishglyph, 
You found my uncle Cleetus!!! We lost him on the last moonshine raid the guvment ran on us and we thought he was gone forever!!! Sweet Mary and Joseph, there'll be a hog killin' fo shoe now that Cleetus come home!!! Tap the keg, we got our uncle back.                             

Seriously, where in the sweet name of Hell did you find that? It really does look my Avatar's uncle. If you want to be Avatar buddies and use him, I'm totally cool with that, but I think there will be some pretty dissapointed forum members if hottie bow chick were to dissapear.


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

On a serious note, as posted in the fishing trip section, I used LOAH's minnow method to perfection out at Scofield! So try it everyone, it really does work. I will say that the rainbow that took it did swallow the crap out of it, and I'm glad I had a pair of long needle nose pliers, or that fish would be swimming with a treble hook in his gut right now. I'm not a big keeper of trout as I don't like 'em that much, so I may need a slightly modified version of the LOAH tactic.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

J-bass said:


> On a serious note, as posted in the fishing trip section, I used LOAH's minnow method to perfection out at Scofield! So try it everyone, it really does work. I will say that the rainbow that took it did swallow the crap out of it, and I'm glad I had a pair of long needle nose pliers, or that fish would be swimming with a treble hook in his gut right now. I'm not a big keeper of trout as I don't like 'em that much, so I may need a slightly modified version of the LOAH tactic.


I'm really not trying to stir the pot.

If you had to use long needle nose pliers to get a treble out of the fish's gut, chances are, that fish isn't swimming anyway. The best thing to do, is cut the line and release it with the treble. (or keep the fish)

The only time I ever use bait when I am planning on releasing fish, is when I tip jigs with bait. Even when I use minnows as I described earlier in this thread, I plan on keep some fish for the frying pan.


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

Tuber, it was a very small treble hook and it wasn't actually in his gut yet. It was toward the back of his, for a lack of a better term, tongue. I carefully removed it, he wasn't even bleeding that much at all, and then let him go. He was fine, and he is fine, unless LOAH made it up there since then and nabbed him. If that's the case, then he's dinner fare, which I also have no problem with. When I said the hook would be in his gut, it was more the use of a clever phrase than and actual portrayal of the events that took place, so please forgive my creative license and forgive a poor fisher his embelishing ways. Good hell, you can't post a **** thing anymore without getting jumped about what you've done to the fish. This is reminding me of the Big Game section, and not in a good way.


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

Oh, and for further reference, any post that starts with, "I'm not trying to stir the pot" is totally designed to stir the pot. You didn't really fool anybody with that.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I know that I and fc2tuber got off to a really rough start, but I agree with him on this one if I fish minnows I cut the hook if I want to release it. For it it is just quicker, easier and gives the fish a better chance. I have had ones just hooked in the corner of the mouth and just removed the hooks as well. J-bass minnow world is fun and you are right be very carefull with your posts some a quick to critique you. I do think it is all in good spirits and will make us better fisherman.


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

Orvis, I am shocked that you of all people would jump on the "you killed that fish" bandwagon!!! I thought that you of all people would know just how fast a wagon of this nature can speed out of control. I am of course referencing the 10 page doosie you've created in the fishing trips section with your muddy tiger. But, you seem like a stand up guy and I'm just jerking your chain.
Guys, let me end this right now, because I don't want another ten page doosie. If I ever suspected for one moment that the health of the medium sized rainbow that I caught was ever in jeopardy, I would have grabbed that SOB, knocked him real good in the head, gutted his A and thrown him in a cooler to be eaten later. But he was fine, and more than likely swam right away to be caught again another day. Let's just end it with that. I even admitted that I didn't like the way the minnow was so damned swallowed, so I'm changing tactics. Not because the fish I caught was screwed, but I saw the potential of other fish being screwed if I continued in that manner. Scofield Reservoir is still plentiful with fishies, so just calm down everyone! You're ethical, I'm ethical, let's all go sit in a circle and sing Koom bye ah.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

J-bass you totally crack me up! I am cool with whatever someone wants to do with the fish, eat it or realease it just don't waste it. The minnow thing is a great technique but I realize I will be killing a few doing it but I will do everything in my control to help the fish survive. I plan on getting a net for next years stillwater fishing to help that and I do believe that will be better for the fish. But minnows work and I do plan on fishing them in the future and if I get a bleader than I will bring the fish home to the neighbors to eat.


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> I plan on getting a net for next years stillwater fishing to help that and I do believe that will be better for the fish.


Ya know, you've inspired me to get one of those fancy rubber nets myself. I've been meaning to get one for a long time, and I'm seriously going to pick one up. They really are supposed to be better for the fish than the older nylon rope nets, and they're better than just grabbing the fish with your hand. Also, nets make it easier to land the bigs ones so I need one anyway. (Not that I'm pulling in tons of monsters, but just in case.)


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

I sent this reply once. For some reason it didn't post. 

J-Bass- I really was not trying to stir the pot. When I say something, I mean it.
I took you literally when you typed that you were happy you had long needle nose pliers to get the treble out of a fish's gut. I'm just that kind of person. If you say the fish swam away, and was only hooked in the tongue, then great. I'll take your word for it, and call it good.
I know that some of the other members and I got off on the wrong foot. For that, I apologize. If you read some of my other posts you'll note that I have tried to be helpful and informative. I am not going to shy away from controversial posts, and if i read something I feel needs comments (positive or constructive) then I will give my .02. Take it for what it's worth.


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

Hey tuber, I didn't mean to jump your case either, I was just afraid this thing would get out of control. You seem like you really mean well and that's cool with me. So in my book, I'm alright with you and hope you're alright with me.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

Alls good here!


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

**** I love this forum.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah, the forum's a fun place!


----------



## flaversome (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm sorry if someone has already asked this question, but how do you get the minnows in the first place? I've seen guys at Scofield throwing nets, and I've heard of the minnow traps and cracker crumbs. Is there a preferred method? How can you tell the minnow species apart? Thanks.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Cabela's sells redside shiners, anchovies, and chub minnows. Sportsman's Warehouse sells those, as well. In Heber, you can go to the Smith's or the Gas Station at the Jct of 40 & 189. Possibly some other places there, too.

In Orem, Larsen's Gas Station on 400 North and Orem Blvd (Courtesy Way...about a block W from State) has both redside and chub minnows.

Redsides are obvious with their bright red stripe down the side. Chub minnows look similar, but are pretty much a solid silver and usually bigger. The mouth is different, too. Anchovies are noticeably longer and skinnier than the other two.

My fav. is using redsides. Chubs work, but redsides get more attention, usually.

Those are the spots I get them from. There are surely others.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I just had to dig up this gem. :wink: 

I was looking for LOAH's rigging method, which seems like a really good one, and I also like the minnow/worm threader needle idea as well. 

As for catching minnows, how do you guys do it? Nets? Traps? Do you need to rig the trap with some sort of bait to attract them? And finally, where do I get my hands on a trap, and how much do they cost?


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Chaser-you're right, I remember this classic...whatever happened to J-bass? I missed that?

So, the traps are fairly inexpensive...I picked up a silver one at Sportsman's because the guy told me that he had a black one that the minnows would swim out of more often-not really sure if that's true or not-shouldn't matter if you are checking it occasionally. Find a place with minnows, if you don't see them in the water-don't waste your time, throw out trap with a rope to pull back in  (fool proofing it.) If you want to get fancy bring a ziplock with any kind of hard bread like food (crackers, cereal, old bread, granola) and holes in it...don't do what I did earlier and just put the "bait" in the trap-it gets too mixed in with the minnows and can be a pain to clean out.

I would like to see the needle/half-hitch design drawn up or something too, I can't follow all those words. :? 

I use mainly a circle hook-rigged wacky style right through the back and let them sit under a bobber or on bottom. Works for me. But I don't know if I wouldn't have ever started using minnows if it wasn't for LOAH...thanks man, it's definitely my preferred method to bait fish now and has caught me lots of nice one's.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

I have only ever used minnows at Strawberry as that is the only place that I have ever managed to catch any minnows. Buying them has never really been on my list of things to do until AFTER I am already at the lake and it is too late. :roll: I use the silver trap and have good luck with it, not sure about the swimming out of the black ones thing. It was like $8 at wally world.

Fresh minnows are tougher than ones that have been frozen, that I know for sure, so that may explain why I cast so few of them off my hook, otherwise it is the way I rig them.

I just use a hook that is sized so that the measurement from the back of the bend forward to the point of the hook is close to the same as the thickness of the minnow from his spine to his dorsal, then I just hook it down through the back and around the spine, then back out, this allows the spine to take most of the stress of the cast, and also helps keep the minnow from being stolen without hooking the fish.

Mostly I have fished this rig below a bobber anywhere from two to four feet. This seems to attract Cutthroats like donuts attract fat dudes. That is the only thing I have caught this way, all but one were lip hooked, and that is probably because I was distracted cleaning up a bird nest on my kids pole, and didn't notice it going down.
Seems like the bobber adds enough resistance that the fish doesn't swallow it immediately, and I set the hook as soon as the bobber goes down, so it is definitely in his mouth, but not his throat/gut.
I keep meaning to try minnows in other places but so far haven't.

JUST MAKE SURE THAT YOU KILL THEM FIRST!

I had about thirty live minnows in a bucket up there one day, and had just rigged up and cast out when the local CO came wandering down the hill and started asking about my rig and stuff. I allowed him to reel in the rig I had just cast so he could see that the minnow was dead, and he was satisfied that I was killing them, but reccommended that I not keep them alive in the bucket next to me as it was suspicious to say the least. :shock:

Haven't actually been back up there since, but I suspect that I will kill them right out of the trap from now on.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

That is a good point...kill them first. One of the dumbest regulations on our Utah waters. I can understand discouraging bucket biology, but come on :roll: If it wasn't for the fine attached, I would promote civil disobedience. :wink:


----------



## TubeDude (May 20, 2009)

*I have netted, processed and fished minnows for many years...for all species. Yes, they do catch more and bigger fish...most of the time.

I prefer to use single hooks, rather than trebles. They hold the bait better, hold larger fish better and do not tear up the fish as much as trebles. I do not use shiners. No way to keep them from going soft. I use almost exclusively chubs or carp minnows. I fish them mostly on size 4 nickle or red hooks (see attached pics). I rig them either by hooking in the collar or through the skin back toward the tail. I leave the hook point exposed and let the fish move away before tightening and setting the hook. Most of my hookups are in the corner of the mouth, even though I do not use circle hooks.

I have some multi page PDF files (with pics) I have written on catching, preserving and using minnows. Don't know how to attach PDF files on this forum. Sorry.*[attachment=0:18avxxnf]HOOKING CHUBS.jpg[/attachment:18avxxnf][attachment=1:18avxxnf]CHUB RIGGING.jpg[/attachment:18avxxnf][


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice post Tubedude. For what its worth, your plastic spoon handle with a rubber band trick does wonders to avoid deep hooked fish also. 8)


----------



## TubeDude (May 20, 2009)

Riverrat77 said:


> Nice post Tubedude. For what its worth, your plastic spoon handle with a rubber band trick does wonders to avoid deep hooked fish also. 8)


*Glad it is working for you. Almost all of the fish I hook are right in the corner of the mouth.

For the benefit of those who are wondering what the heck a plastic spoon handle has to do with it, here is a picture of my original "bait rigger" setup. The rod handle sits in the PVC, with the bail open on the reel. A loop of line goes under the clip...which is now a piece of white plastic spoon handle. When the fish grabs the bait and takes off, the line pops free, you pick up the rod, let the line come tight and set the hook. Allowing the line to come tight makes the hook work like a circle hook and pulls it into the corner of the fish's mouth.*[attachment=1:1s6wqadc]RIGGER SETUP.jpg[/attachment:1s6wqadc][attachment=0:1s6wqadc]CORNER HOOKED.jpg[/attachment:1s6wqadc]


----------



## mcc9 (May 20, 2008)

When using minnows do you use something to get it to float a little or let it sit on the bottom?


----------



## TubeDude (May 20, 2009)

mcc9 said:


> When using minnows do you use something to get it to float a little or let it sit on the bottom?


*That is a good question. I fish mostly from a float tube, in water seldom more than about 12 feet deep...usually only 5 or 6 feet. It should not take ANY weight to get the minnows down, but I do rig with a size 7 barrel swivel about 2 feet up from the hook. That not only helps prevent twisting but adds just enough additional weight to overcome the tiny bit of buoyancy from a minnow with an air bladder. But, I also sometimes poke a few holes in the minnow with a sharp knifepoint...to pop the air bladder and to release more "flavor" into the water.

I cast out about 30 to 50 feet behind my tube and then just make a couple of slow kicks once in a while to drag the bait slowly over the bottom. I usually throw plastics or crankbaits with my second rod. When a fish picks up the bait, it feels little drag or resistance and is able to run line off the reel since I leave the bail open.

If I have to cast a ways off the bank, I may put a small sliding egg sinker behind the swivel to add casting distance. Sometimes the fish "gulp and go" and the extra weight does not bother them. At other times they are finicky..."pop and drop"...and when they feel something they drop the bait and may not return. The more natural the presentation the more fish you will usually get...of all species.

EDIT: Sorry, it just occured to me that I did not really answer the whole question. First, I sometimes hang a minnow below a bobber...usually on a special jighead I make...called a "bobberhead jig" I use these for wipers, cats, trout and other species. Great for fishing minnows on E-Lake and Scofield.

Second, I sometimes rig a "corky rig"...with a small float between the swivel and the hook. There is a sliding weight behind the swivel and usually only about 12" to 18" of line. The float keeps the minnow just up off the bottom. This is a good rig for walleyes, but most species of fish will munch the minnow if it is hanging in their face.

*


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Bobberheads are the real deal..... Its almost the only way I catch cats on the weedlines at Utah Lake anymore. You won't lose many fish and will probably catch yourself a few times as well using those if you can get your hands on em. Sharpest hooks I've ever used and they hold minnows and cut bait extremely well.  I've never used them for trout Tubedude.... how do you rig them with a minnow for say... Scofield, the Berry or some of the tiger locations? 8)


----------



## TubeDude (May 20, 2009)

Riverrat77 said:


> Bobberheads are the real deal..... Its almost the only way I catch cats on the weedlines at Utah Lake anymore. You won't lose many fish and will probably catch yourself a few times as well using those if you can get your hands on em. Sharpest hooks I've ever used and they hold minnows and cut bait extremely well.  I've never used them for trout Tubedude.... how do you rig them with a minnow for say... Scofield, the Berry or some of the tiger locations? 8)


*Those Matzuo sickle hooks are just about all I use for making jigs anymore. They are not nearly as expensive as "Gammys" and they are some of the sharpest hooks "out of the box" that you can buy. When fished with minnows, under a bobber, they bite into the fish as soon as it starts pulling the bobber under. All you have to do is tighten the line or give a bit of a hookset.

I fish them a lot for wipers at Willard Bay, about 5 to 6 feet under a bobber, or deeper on a sliding bobber setup. I caught my biggest wiper (23") last year on a bobberhead jig and a big minnow. See pics on wiper and chub rigging.

They also work well wherever trout are minnow munchers...like at Strawberry, E-Lake, Scofield, etc. I generally use slightly smaller minnows and hook them first near the tail and then bring the hook up around toward the head...wrap around the spine...and back through the minnow. Almost 100% hookup rate and the hook is almost always in the outside area of the mouth, for easier release. No gut hooking. The weight also helps hold the bobber in place better when the breeze wants to relocate it. (What? Breezes in Utah?) Also, the barb on the Matzuos is just enough to hold bait on well, but is small and easy to remove from fish for less damage and easier release.

Here are some other pics.*


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Another good way to rig a minnow is to get a piece of fairly sturdy wire and bend a small hook on one end insert the hooked end of the wire into the miinows anal hole and bring it out the minnows mouth hook the loop of a snelled hook onto the wire and pull it back through the minnow leaving the pointed part of the hook laying along the minnows head. This was very effective at Willard for large cats and at Strawberry for large cutts used in drifting applications.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

That is a variation on the minnow needle that was suggested earlier, but is probably easier to use and find, for that matter. 

I used to use this method with great big grasshoppers fishing for bass when I was a kid. Completely forgot about it. Nice reminder.


----------



## mcc9 (May 20, 2008)

Thanks for all the info. This is great!


----------



## Elkaddict (Mar 24, 2009)

What size minnow are you all using? Are you catching your own or just buying them?


----------



## TubeDude (May 20, 2009)

Elkaddict said:


> What size minnow are you all using? Are you catching your own or just buying them?


*I catch, bag and freeze all of my own minnows. I do not use redside shiners because there is no way to keep them from going soft. I have tried salting, vacuum sealing, etc. No help. They still go soft as soon as they thaw.

I use both chub minnows and carp minnows. I get them several ways. When I go "minnowing", TubeBabe goes along and fishes for them with a tandem rig with two tiny jigs with a piece of worm on them. Catches two at a time when fishing is good. I have several wire minnow traps. I spray paint them green, with rustoleum spray paint. Seems to help over using plain bright metal or even the black ones. I bait them with a mix of crumbled stale bread and a handful of cheap dry dog food.

I also use a cast net. I am a pretty good net flinger and I bought a good quality nylon net with 1/4" mesh size and lots of weights. Cheap cast nets usually do not have enough weights to sink fast enough, and the larger 3/8 inch mesh lets a lot of smaller minnows escape. It also "gills" a lot of the larger minnows so it takes a long time to clean them out of the net before you can throw it again. Just remember, the largest size cast net you can legally use in Utah is 10 feet in diameter...that is five feet radius.

The hard part is finding a place to get minnows. Before the current cutthroat program on Strawberry, you could net grundles of chubs and redside shiners around the docks. The cutts have just about slurped up all the redsides and have put a hurtin' on the chubs. Still lots of larger chubs but not many in the good bait size range. I generally prefer minnows about 3" to 5" in size, for most trout, walleye, catfish, white bass, big perch, etc. But, a lot of times I have to drop down to the "medium small" size...2" to 3". And, when tipping jigs for trout, the small...1 1/2" to 2 1/2" size are better than cutting up bigger ones. When fishing for BIG catfish, then I use 5" to 7" minnows.

The minnows you buy at Sportsmans or other places serviced by the Minnow Man are usually pretty good...as long as they are fresh. Because of the way they are packaged, they are subject to freezer burn and drying out. I freeze my minnows in small plastic bags, and I add a little bit of water. I squeeze out all of the excess water and all of the air. That way there is no air to dry out the minnows or cause freezer burn. I can thaw a bag of minnows a year old and they are still just like fresh dead.*


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

So if you have to kill minnows before using them to fish, how do you do that? Just leave them out in the air to suffocate?


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Depending on the size of the minnow, I usually just hold them firmly and give them a good stiff flip or two upside the head with my finger, you know like you are flipping pennies or making the okay sign before hand?

Bigger ones I hit with a stick or smack on a rock. 

But you CAN leave them out to suffocate, fresh minnows in a closed ziplock in the cooler die quickly and stay fresh. Not sure what methods other use.


----------



## TubeDude (May 20, 2009)

Chaser said:


> So if you have to kill minnows before using them to fish, how do you do that? Just leave them out in the air to suffocate?


*I do not fish where I get most of my minnows, so that is not a problem. By the time I use them they have been frozen. The two exceptions are Electric Lake and Scofield. If I get fresh minnows the "head flip" usually makes them legal. Otherwise, putting them in salt water or on ice will both get the job done.*


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Aha! Salt water! I hadn't thought of that, but it would probably work great. I had images in my head of how you would smack the thing on a rock to do the job, but I just couldn't see how to accomplish that without mangling the poor things. A few heaping tablespoons of salt in a gallon or two of water would certainly do the trick.


----------

